# Sekonda Strela



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

.....should i look at paying for a good 'un? ive spotted one, that seems a bit cheap....but, its mechanically sound and runs strong. all the buttons work as they should....and its even on a nice oiled brown padded strap (which is new)....so how much?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Have a look here Shawn Strela topic

It would seem they can go for Â£300 to Â£400 on E-bay _but _I would have said Â£175 to Â£200 for a nice one prior to seeing these auctions. Unless it was really early one, which would carry a premium.

There is on on E-bay now, wonder how it will do 

Mike


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MIKE said:


> Have a look here Shawn Strela topic
> 
> It would seem they can go for Â£300 to Â£400 on E-bay _but _I would have said Â£175 to Â£200 for a nice one prior to seeing these auctions. Unless it was really early one, which would carry a premium.
> 
> ...


been offered one (well its on hold til saturday) for a figure WAY under the Â£175.......so hopefully i should get a bargain


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that does sound a good price, just need to make sure it's all as it should be :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Another has just gone through E-bay at Â£310 so knowing how far below Â£175 you are, I think you have done very well 

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Shawn, promise me you`re not going to get it butchered (`modified`) in any way what so ever :no:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Shawn, promise me you`re not going to get it butchered (`modified`) in any way what so ever :no:


asif h34r:

got it....worn it.....put it back in the box, wore it again, then realised that it is to small for me   , then wore it for some more...then thought this aint gonna work


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Shawn, promise me you`re not going to get it butchered (`modified`) in any way what so ever :no:
> ...


 :sweatdrop:



> got it....worn it.....put it back in the box, wore it again, then realised that it is to small for me   , then wore it for some more...then thought this aint gonna work


Too be honest I`m not supprised, it is somewhat smaller then your usual choices :wink2:

Something like this is more your size :lol:


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Shawn, promise me you`re not going to get it butchered (`modified`) in any way what so ever :no:


Mach,

I really wish you wouldn't keep underlining.







I keep thinking there's a link going on, and the prospect of you posting on 'butchering' was irresistible.

What a bloody disappointment. :lol: Not quite Lolita - 'she was wearing the popular butcher boy pyjamas. Humbert the popular butcher'.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grey said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Sorry about that, in future to save any disappointment I`ll be *bold* instead :lol:


----------

